# Is his ear set at 10 months? (Picture)



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

My pup has a wonky right ear that seems to have a "crimp" on the inside so that it tends to lean in toward the other ear when he's relaxed.

While I love my big boy regardless, I'd like to know if I've missed an opportunity to help correct it, or if there is still a chance that it will correct itself. He's coated, so to take some of the weight of of the soft ear I've clipped the hairs. The last picture shows it clipped:


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I have no words of wisdom, but we MUST see more pictures of your pup!!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Usually you want to try to correct ears if they are soft by the time they are 5 months or so...but it's not going to hurt to try. Use an insert or breath right strips in that ear. Good luck! Beautiful boy regardless


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Barb.E I promise to post some more when I get my new camera


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Triton.
I've tried the breath right strips and the hair roller with tape and he just shakes them right out. I stopped bothering his ear for a month because I didn't want to make him shy to the idea of me touching them. Even now I have to bribe him with a chicken wing so he will let me clean his ears.

Thanks for the complement








He is my pretty boy, don't get me started bragging on him LOL...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh wow, I totally missed this thread! He's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont know how to post pics so what can I say lol

But I have a pup he was born may 30th so he is about 3.5months old
One ear is in teepee position and the other is so floppy its terrible
this morning i had a little hope as it was somewhat up but then it just colapsed
When we got him a few weeks ago he was very underweight at 2.5 months he was 21 lbs now he is 28 and not fat

Our last one was 110 so I am sure he won't be that big....
I hope I didnt get a bad gene dog,,,,,, he has a small overbite and a blue tipped tongue LOL

anyway am so worried about the ear


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Your pup is still teething at 3.5 months old. I wouldn't worry about the ear until 5 months, or when the last canine comes out. JMO.


----------

